# Plant ID please :)



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Any ideas what this is?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

more info would be helpful (ie stem, bunch, or rhizome) Are the leaves verigated? Edges rough? It looks like a black sword to me upon first glance. Could be a brazilian sword or possible compact. Was it grown emmersed or submerged?


----------

